# Red Scaly Rash



## Meganvogel (May 20, 2019)

Does anyone know what this rash could be and how to treat it? It started between her toes and has spread to her legs. Seems to be itchy. 
I'm from Canada so access to many treatments is limited. But I can get my hands on the basics they sell at the feed store.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!
It looks like mites.
Ivermectin injectable at 1ml/cc per 40 lbs, wait 10 days repeat, 10 more repeat. Plus a product called Nustock rubbed on every 3 days.
I don't remember what you can and cannot buy.
One of our members says that VetRX works.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Could be fungus or staph or mites. I'd start with washing it with iodine.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I would scrub with iodine, definitely. Give it it a good wash and clean it. It looks likes mites to me so after that, you have a few different options. You can definitely give injectable Ivermectin and apply VetRX. NuStock seems to be better for the hair regrowth, and not always the immediate situation. So I would treat with VetRX first and then follow up with the NuStock after. NuStock is also much more difficult to find. VetRX should be in every feed store. The poultry formula works as well.

The hoof where it started at, does it smell bad?


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

All the above advice covers it, to me it looks like mites. You may also want to consider dusting their area.


----------



## Meganvogel (May 20, 2019)

Thanks everyone! We don't have VetRX or NuStock in town! Maybe I could find a substitute. 

Would pour on ivermectin work? My mom has lots of that for the cows already.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Meganvogel said:


> Thanks everyone! We don't have VetRX or NuStock in town! Maybe I could find a substitute.
> 
> Would pour on ivermectin work? My mom has lots of that for the cows already.


I believe pour on works, yes.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Quick google searches indicates so, but Im not a vet so.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All really good advice.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I use pour-on. It works.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have never found the pour on effective here. We had to do injectable Ivomec, 1 cc per 40# sub q once a week for three weeks.


----------

